# Vaccinations



## Missy

My DD is 8 weeks and due for her first vaccinations. I would be interested to know if anyone here has decided against having their LO's vaccinated and if so, the reasons. Thanks.


----------



## mommyof3co

We started out vaccinating Landon on schedule, Casen we were more selective and then before Hayden was due for his 2mo vaccines I did tons of research, from the time I was pregnant up until the day before he was to have them lol. We have decided against vaccines, he doesn't have any, besides the one Hep B in the hospital and I wish I hadn't given it to him ( he didn't have any side effects but I still wish he didn't have it), Landon and Casen also no longer receive any. I have reasons for each vaccine but for the most part for me it's the chance of them getting the disease, the risks that come with the disease vs the fact that they would be exposed to the vaccine for sure if we gave them to them and the risks of the vaccines. We feel it's too risky for them to have the vaccines because of the side effects and ingredients in them. I don't feel they have enough benefits to outweigh that part of them. While I of course don't want my kids to get sick I feel they are very healthy kids and are more than capable of fighting off most of these diseases and IMO the side effects of the disease is less risky.


----------



## Missy

We are all but decided that we will not have Sapphire vaccinated and I am ready for the barrage of disapproval we are likely to receive from not only the doctor but probably family too. I am aware that there are a lot of parents who have chosen not to have their children vaccinated but I know very few personally. It is a difficult decision to make but at the end of the day I think I have to go with my gut instinct.

Thanks for replying :hugs:


----------



## amelia222

I really don't to vaccinate Alice for more or less the same reasons of Mo3, but I think I might have to. I will be going back to school next september and I can't find a daycare that will accept her :( Though right now she is 12 weeks and still doesn't have any .


----------



## Missy

I never thought about the daycare thing. I will be going back to work next May. Not sure if I will have similar problems with nurseries here in the UK .


----------



## mommyof3co

I know here every state has exemptions to vaccines, here they are either religious, medical or philisophical. Religious and medical are pretty self explanatory, but we use philisophical which pretty much just means you don't believe in them. Both Colorado and Texas have that one, which is the 2 places we have lived since Landon started school, and to obtain the exemptions it's different in all states. Like CO we just had to sign the back of a vaccine record form saying we don't agree with them and give that to the school. In Texas we had to send off for a paper from the state, then sign it and have it notarized then give that to the school. 

I would look into things like that there, see if they offer exemptions. You can use them here for daycares, schools, any place that would need them they can be used for


----------



## Shifter

We're selectively vaccinating Jack, though I actually wish we'd been even more selective than we have been. I did my research and decided that the risks of catching the various illnesses routinely vaccinated against were incredibly small, even before the vaccines were introduced in some cases and the risks of serious complications from those illnesses even more rare. However, the risks of vaccines are still somewhat unknown, so little research has been done on the negative outcomes of vaccination.

It also really concerned me that the government had introduced some vaccines without them having been properly tested and I worried about the high aluminium content of some of them when aluminium poisoning has been shown to be very serious.

Also, some childhood illnesses are relatively minor in childhood but very serious in adulthood. The vaccines only provide a few years protection, whereas contracting the actual disease provide lifetime immunity. I would far rather Jack had a sore throat with mumps for a few days as a kid than ended up sterile as an adult because he was vaccinated before puberty.

Our GP gave us a lecture about our decision and said that all the kids who are vaccinated are fine, which is at best optimistic and at worst an outright lie! We don't know for sure that todays kids are not being seriously harmed by the intensive vaccination schedule in the UK. There are rising levels of ADD, which has been potentially linked to aluminium poisoning, rising levels of allergies not to mention cancer rates which some people theorise could be linked to our immune systems being bombarded at a young age and then crippled for the rest of our lives.


----------



## sparkswillfly

which ones are you not doing shifter?


----------



## Shifter

We didn't do the PCV and won't be doing MMR either. We agreed to Men C and Pedacel but I wish we hadn't given him the Men C (his second dose is still to come, seems silly to not give that when he's already had the first dose!)

We also spread them out more. He didn't get any until 3 months and is only having one a month, 5 jabs total.


----------



## sparkswillfly

I gave them all because I didnt question it at first. She had the BCG also.


----------



## ryder

I wont bother getting into the moral issue with vaccines... 

But while you are researching, make sure you check the schools and daycares to see what is required. Some states/countries will not allow unvaccinated children in... this is to protect other chilren and their families and other infants they may come in contact with. Also in some places you can be charged/sued for failing to comply or lying about it. 

Also be aware of the effects those illnesses can have on a child or infant who may contract a preventable disease. While a 4 year old may be able to cope, a young sibling may have a more serious reaction and death. 

Not trying to argue... Just pointing out some things. 

I dont think I will be doing chicken pox... That is a little extreme to me. meningities and MMR I will def be getting though.


----------



## marley2580

In the UK, vaccines are not needed for school or nursery. We selectively vaccinated with Kaya only getting the 5:1 at 6 months. That said we will be home educating, so there won't be the same 'hot house' issues as there would be if she were going to nursery or school.


----------



## Shifter

marley2580 said:


> In the UK, vaccines are not needed for school or nursery. We selectively vaccinated with Kaya only getting the 5:1 at 6 months. That said we will be home educating, so there won't be the same 'hot house' issues as there would be if she were going to nursery or school.

While this is true atm they are talking about refusing admission to nursery or school to kids who haven't had the MMR. But we will also be home educating so it isn't an issue for us either.


----------



## Rachel_C

I didn't even know there was a chicken pox vaccine! Not sure about that one but my LO will definitely be getting all the 'big' ones. I kind of think that yeah, it's ok now for people to choose not to have some or all of the vaccinations because the herd effect means that it's very unlikely that your child would come into contact with the bad diseases, but if everybody stopped getting them, we'd be back in the middle ages. I don't think that would be much fun!


----------



## Shifter

Rachel_C said:


> I didn't even know there was a chicken pox vaccine! Not sure about that one but my LO will definitely be getting all the 'big' ones. I kind of think that yeah, it's ok now for people to choose not to have some or all of the vaccinations because the herd effect means that it's very unlikely that your child would come into contact with the bad diseases, but if everybody stopped getting them, we'd be back in the middle ages. I don't think that would be much fun!

The chicken pox vaccine isn't routine in the UK as chicken pox is still (sensibly) considered a minor childhood illness.

The thing about more people choosing not to vaccinate is that before the vaccines became common the serious diseases were disappearing anyway thanks to better living conditions in this part of the world, so a pandemic would be extremely unlikely. People give vaccines way too much credit imo.


----------



## Missy

The attached link outlines some of the reasons why I am contemplating not vaccinating. The decision has to be a personal one for each set of parents but my gut instinct is telling me to abstain. There is no evidence staring me in the face and telling me that vaccinating will protect my LO or that the benfits outweigh the risk and I have to admit to being very sceptical about the reasons for the powers that be encouraging mass innoculation. Having said that, I am still not fully decided whether she will have none or some of the vaccines and I continue to research.

https://www.bellybelly.com.au/articles/baby/question-vaccinations


----------



## Missy

Agree with shifter about the decline of diseases occurring before the vaccines were in place. That's fact. Also the claim that smallpox was eliminated by vaccination is pretty far fetched given that only 10% of the population was ever vaccinated. Don't believe all we are told I'd say.


----------



## sparkswillfly

Does where you live have bearing on anyones decision not to vaccinate? I live in London so Im assuming diseases are more common here.


----------



## k8y

But surely the risk is low because children are vaccinated and this keeps the illness at bay. If everyone stops immunsing wont these 'rare' illnesses become more common? I dont really know much about it. James will be having all his Jabs though. 



Shifter said:


> We're selectively vaccinating Jack, though I actually wish we'd been even more selective than we have been. I did my research and decided that the risks of catching the various illnesses routinely vaccinated against were incredibly small, even before the vaccines were introduced in some cases and the risks of serious complications from those illnesses even more rare. However, the risks of vaccines are still somewhat unknown, so little research has been done on the negative outcomes of vaccination.
> 
> It also really concerned me that the government had introduced some vaccines without them having been properly tested and I worried about the high aluminium content of some of them when aluminium poisoning has been shown to be very serious.
> 
> Also, some childhood illnesses are relatively minor in childhood but very serious in adulthood. The vaccines only provide a few years protection, whereas contracting the actual disease provide lifetime immunity. I would far rather Jack had a sore throat with mumps for a few days as a kid than ended up sterile as an adult because he was vaccinated before puberty.
> 
> Our GP gave us a lecture about our decision and said that all the kids who are vaccinated are fine, which is at best optimistic and at worst an outright lie! We don't know for sure that todays kids are not being seriously harmed by the intensive vaccination schedule in the UK. There are rising levels of ADD, which has been potentially linked to aluminium poisoning, rising levels of allergies not to mention cancer rates which some people theorise could be linked to our immune systems being bombarded at a young age and then crippled for the rest of our lives.


----------



## mommyof3co

sparkswillfly said:


> Does where you live have bearing on anyones decision not to vaccinate? I live in London so Im assuming diseases are more common here.

I really don't know much about London, I of course know where it is and all that, but I'm not familiar with the area. I'm guessing you mean because it's a large city vs out in the middle of nowhere? More people? I live right outside of Ft. Worth in the DFW area which is HUGE there are tons of people in TX. We also lived right outside Denver Colorado, another major city. No, it didn't make a difference to me.


----------



## mommyof3co

k8y said:


> But surely the risk is low because children are vaccinated and this keeps the illness at bay. If everyone stops immunsing wont these 'rare' illnesses become more common? I dont really know much about it. James will be having all his Jabs though.
> 
> 
> 
> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> We're selectively vaccinating Jack, though I actually wish we'd been even more selective than we have been. I did my research and decided that the risks of catching the various illnesses routinely vaccinated against were incredibly small, even before the vaccines were introduced in some cases and the risks of serious complications from those illnesses even more rare. However, the risks of vaccines are still somewhat unknown, so little research has been done on the negative outcomes of vaccination.
> 
> It also really concerned me that the government had introduced some vaccines without them having been properly tested and I worried about the high aluminium content of some of them when aluminium poisoning has been shown to be very serious.
> 
> Also, some childhood illnesses are relatively minor in childhood but very serious in adulthood. The vaccines only provide a few years protection, whereas contracting the actual disease provide lifetime immunity. I would far rather Jack had a sore throat with mumps for a few days as a kid than ended up sterile as an adult because he was vaccinated before puberty.
> 
> Our GP gave us a lecture about our decision and said that all the kids who are vaccinated are fine, which is at best optimistic and at worst an outright lie! We don't know for sure that todays kids are not being seriously harmed by the intensive vaccination schedule in the UK. There are rising levels of ADD, which has been potentially linked to aluminium poisoning, rising levels of allergies not to mention cancer rates which some people theorise could be linked to our immune systems being bombarded at a young age and then crippled for the rest of our lives.Click to expand...


The illnesses MIGHT become more common, but not on a huge scale. But there are charts on the CDC's website, I'd have to get the link, showing the decline in the rates of these diseases before the vaccines were introduced, the actual rates of most of them was already very low. That's because of advances in treating the diseases before they spread badly, also nutrition and sanitation. I'm sure vaccines has done something, I wouldn't go as far to say as they are completely pointless and without any benefit, but the main reason is because of the other things I mentioned


----------



## Shifter

k8y said:


> But surely the risk is low because children are vaccinated and this keeps the illness at bay. If everyone stops immunsing wont these 'rare' illnesses become more common? I dont really know much about it. James will be having all his Jabs though.

Not exclusively, like I said in another post, the incidences of many of these diseases were in decline before mass immunisation. Better living conditions make catching them much less likely. Polio, for example, is spread by contact with faeces of infected people! Given that it has been eradicated in this part of the world, the chances of Jack handling infected poo is pretty damn small lol!

But you know what, yes, lower uptake of vaccines will probably result in more incidences of the illnesses. There has been an increase in measles cases since many parents stopped giving their children the MMR. But, and this is a big but, most of the things we vaccinate against are not that serious for the majority of children who do catch them. If your child is otherwise healthy you have very little to fear from most illnesses.

I know this may cause offence, but if I am totally honest, I don't especially want to "spread the word" about the "evils" of vaccination. I think everyone should be free to make an _informed_ choice and currently the NHS does not encourage parents to do this. But I would prefer it if most parents continued to vaccinate, so that Jack still received some herd protection without me having to subject him to the risks of vaccination. I know that's pretty selfish of me, but my kids come first, everyone elses come second.


----------



## sparkswillfly

mommyof3co said:


> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> Does where you live have bearing on anyones decision not to vaccinate? I live in London so Im assuming diseases are more common here.
> 
> I really don't know much about London, I of course know where it is and all that, but I'm not familiar with the area. I'm guessing you mean because it's a large city vs out in the middle of nowhere? More people? I live right outside of Ft. Worth in the DFW area which is HUGE there are tons of people in TX. We also lived right outside Denver Colorado, another major city. No, it didn't make a difference to me.Click to expand...

Yeah I meant because its a major city full of the great unwashed!


----------



## Shifter

Thanks Missy, that link is really informative for people new to this debate :)


----------



## mommyof3co

I completely agree to what Shifter said. I don't want anyone to take my word on anything, I wish more people researched both sides, benefits to both sides and the information was more easily available, everyone should be able to make their own choice.


----------



## Demeter

We selectively vaccinated DD1 but DD2 didn't have any and this one won't either. I think all of our reasons have already been mentioned in this thread; lack of testing, dubious ingredients, serious side effects etc.


----------



## sublime_ivy

I would love for Dex not to have any but I just dont want to risk him getting anything. My friend got measles in later life and he was really really ill.


----------



## Shifter

sublime_ivy said:


> I would love for Dex not to have any but I just dont want to risk him getting anything. My friend got measles in later life and he was really really ill.

:hugs: This is exactly the problem. Many illnesses are very minor in childhood but more serious later in life. The vaccines don't actually appear to be all that effective, whereas catching the actual illness as a child provides lifetime immunity.


----------



## saraendepity

i've just recieved our appointment for daisy's jabs and i'm really undecided..i thought about not getting her immunised while i was pregnant but thought i was being silly by not wanting to get her immunised but i'm really considering not getting her done........how would i go about refusing???? 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Shifter

saraendepity said:


> i've just recieved our appointment for daisy's jabs and i'm really undecided..i thought about not getting her immunised while i was pregnant but thought i was being silly by not wanting to get her immunised but i'm really considering not getting her done........how would i go about refusing????
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxx

Just call up and cancel the appointment. There is no requirement for you to justify your decision to anyone. You may get a phone call or two trying to book an alternative appointment, but just firmly say no thank you.


----------



## saraendepity

Shifter said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> i've just recieved our appointment for daisy's jabs and i'm really undecided..i thought about not getting her immunised while i was pregnant but thought i was being silly by not wanting to get her immunised but i'm really considering not getting her done........how would i go about refusing????
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Just call up and cancel the appointment. There is no requirement for you to justify your decision to anyone. You may get a phone call or two trying to book an alternative appointment, but just firmly say no thank you.Click to expand...

thanks hun..i'm a little worried about the confrontation and the reaction of parents/inlaws !!! my baby my desicion tho !!!! gonna have a good read up on a few things n have a good chat to rob about it tonight :wacko:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## marley2580

I spoke to the HV and the GP about why I was opting out of the vaccinations and had to sign a form so that they wouldn't keep sending me appointments.


----------



## Missy

sublime_ivy said:


> I would love for Dex not to have any but I just dont want to risk him getting anything. My friend got measles in later life and he was really really ill.

I'm sure that most of these vaccinations can be given to adults. I will explain to Saf when she is older that she hasn't been immunised and why. If she then decides she wants to get jabbed, the choice will be hers.


----------



## Missy

saraendepity said:


> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> i've just recieved our appointment for daisy's jabs and i'm really undecided..i thought about not getting her immunised while i was pregnant but thought i was being silly by not wanting to get her immunised but i'm really considering not getting her done........how would i go about refusing????
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Just call up and cancel the appointment. There is no requirement for you to justify your decision to anyone. You may get a phone call or two trying to book an alternative appointment, but just firmly say no thank you.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun..i'm a little worried about the confrontation and the reaction of parents/inlaws !!! my baby my desicion tho !!!! gonna have a good read up on a few things n have a good chat to rob about it tonight :wacko:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Sara,
Like you say....your baby, your choice. Actually my doctor didn't really bat an eyelid when I told her. I think she's obviously heard it from many parents. If I was really cynical I might say that as an agent of the pharma companies with a remit from the government she knows the truth about vaccinations but is human enough not to push it on us ;)
I'm expecting more disapproval from family and friends to be honest, but I think if you are happy that your decision is the best one for you and your baby, you just have to be thick skinned. Many of the critics will not have even done any research. Their kids will just have been herded in because it's the done thing in most cases. It's not an easy choice but whatever decision we come to at least we have though it through and looked at all the options.


----------



## Rydia

i am going ahead will all the vacinations for my son


----------



## ks_girl

I knew their were parents that opted out of vaccines ... but I never looked into it and the reasons WHY. Wow, that link was a real insight. Im guna have to give a second thought into following the footsteps of pretty much everyone around me.


----------



## vikkiannsmama

Hello everyone, I too made an informed and conscientious decision not to vaccinate my daughter..I too am a product of non vaccination as are my entire family (2 brothers, 3 sisters, 22 neices and nephews, 3 great grand nephews) My entire family are also home birth advocates and holistic healers..it has caused a lot of speculation from health professionals in new zealand and here for myself in australia..Ive even been threatened with the prospect of child protective services taking my daughter..fortunately I had already informed myself of the laws that govern concientious, religious and medical decisions surrounding vaccination in australia..not even the prospect of gaining a few extra dollars could tempt me..I feel that once a parent is informed properly and depending on how they interpret the information..a decision should then be made..not being told we have to just because or be scared in to having them done because the doctor knows better..and rightly if my daughter decides when she's older that she wants to be vaccinated, by all means..luck to those still deciding


----------



## Monkeh

I had Dexter vaccinated and I wish I hadn't :( Future LO's won't be having vaccinations, and Dexter won't be having MMR.


----------



## Lu28

Aisling has had all her vaccinations so far although we refused the swine flu one. The thing that has always stuck in my head is that DH wasn't vaccinated against whooping cough because there were fears about the safety of the vaccine at the time. He ended up with whooping cough as a baby and almost died. That's made me pretty wary about not giving Aisling hers.


----------



## Monkeh

I also refused the swine flu one.


----------



## Janidog

I shall be getting my LO vaccinated. My mother didn't have the Rubella vaccination when she was younger and lost her unborn baby to rubella when she was 6months pregnant.

Up to 1920 there were roughly 10,000 deaths recorded due to measles a year, with the help of better sanitation and immunisation the rate has dropped quite significantly. With large migration of population and sanitation levels decreasing therefore there is a chance of epidemics happening again.


----------



## hopeandpray

k8y said:


> But surely the risk is low because children are vaccinated and this keeps the illness at bay. If everyone stops immunsing wont these 'rare' illnesses become more common? I dont really know much about it. James will be having all his Jabs though.

measles had almost been wiped out in some areas until ppl decided against vaccinating. i dont need to tell ppl how werious the measles can be :cry: i also do not believe in the autism-vaccine link. they did a HUGE study in norway/denmark, cant remember which and the instance of autism in vaccinated vs non-vaccinated children was identical.
i think look into it vaccine by vaccine. like vaccinating against the chickenpox? thats a bit mad. and i got swine flu, a friend of mine got the vaccine and ended up much sicker than me.. sorry for the ramble :dohh:


----------



## nightkd

We will be selectively vaccinating and delaying certain vaccines. My MW recommended a book called (Dr Sears) 'The Vaccine Book' which provides info on the risks of the vaccines, ingredients of them and then the risks of the illness they're vaccinating against; makes it a bit easier to come to a decision because all the info is right there in front of you, so you can make an informed decision for each one.

xx


----------



## kirsten1985

I think delaying can sometimes be a great idea, I have chosen to have most vaccines done but have delayed them all. Freya will be having the MMR but not until she is a good few months older, probably nearer 2 than 1.

Also ^ can't believe you're 27 weeks already!!


----------



## aob1013

Vaccination's are there for a reason IMO.


----------



## Rachel_C

has anybody had their LO vaccinated against TB? We are doing all the normal vaccines offered at the normal time, but the TB vaccine isn't routinely offered around here. Leyla was offered it though cos Arif's parents are from Pakistan so she's classed as higher risk than others. I don't know whether or not to get it - does anybody know of any particular risks associated with the vaccine? My mum sees a lot of patients with TB and I know how horrible it can be and we do see a lot of people who go to Pakistan or see other people who do. I'm so undecided!


----------



## Lu28

Rachel, we had Aisling vaccinated against TB because it's one routinely offered in Ireland. TBH, I didn't look into it too much at the time, they just do it in the hospital but she's had no side effects except for the red spot on her arm which is still there nearly a year later.

Can I ask what the benefit is of delaying vaccinations? I'd like Aisling to have all of hers but didn't realise that delaying them might make a difference?


----------



## mommyof3co

Usually people delay some so that they only get 1 maybe 2 shots at a time, instead of 4-5...so it's less on their little bodies. Another reason is because some feel their body is better able to handle the vaccines after their immune system is built up some on their own.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I guess you could say we intend to selectively vaccinate. I've researched this heavily, for a long time and most childhood vaccines I have decided she will have. Swine flu and HPV type jabs are a no.

The risks carried by most jabs are minimal, I can genuinely see no reason not to. As for research into long term effects, there has been a fair amount done into all the chemicals and compositions over the last few decades. My reasons for going against certain vaccines are those with little or no research and those that are completely unnecessary. 

As for cancers... A lot of those, I can say with some confidence, have rocketed in frequency due to modern lifestyles. Diet, drinking, smoking, drugs... the chemicals and compositions of vaccines have a short enough half life for causing cancers to be a virtual impossibility. Unless you believe certain theories over empirical evidence.


Soooo, from a purely scientific pov - yes, we vaccinate.


----------



## kirsten1985

Lu28 said:


> Rachel, we had Aisling vaccinated against TB because it's one routinely offered in Ireland. TBH, I didn't look into it too much at the time, they just do it in the hospital but she's had no side effects except for the red spot on her arm which is still there nearly a year later.
> 
> Can I ask what the benefit is of delaying vaccinations? I'd like Aisling to have all of hers but didn't realise that delaying them might make a difference?

Yeah exactly what Beth said, I feel it is a lot to ask of a newborn to cope with some of the stuff they inject. I also think the MMR is a lot for a 13 month old to cope with, it's a pretty big injection, and I like to think I am giving Freya a good chance at dealing with it.


----------



## hopeandpray

never thought about delaying vaccines, sounds like it makes sense! Femme, just interested to know why no HPV?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

No need, wear a condom and go for smears and you won't get cervical cancer. It also only covers 30% of dangerous strains so... it's pretty pointless in all.


----------



## Love Bunny

_I'm adding this in here too... Sorry for spamming ! But I deffinatly think its worth knowing  wether you choose to vaccinate, or not _

There is little our bodies can't fight off with the aid of a good diet. I'm still in two minds about vaccinating. My baby is 11 weeks old and still hasn't had her first jabs as I'm still not sure I want to put her through them :shrug:

I'm of the "natural healing" party you could say :lol: my diet is mainly alkaline (one thing that decreases our bodies immune systems are too much acid in our diets as our body spends so much time trying to neutralise it can't work hard enough fight disease and infection etc effectively without the aid of medicine) and when I feel an illness coming on I juice fast (even for a day works wonders) and I can assure you these are two things that knock the socks off lemsip :rofl: I have a fantastic immune system, very rarely get ill and I wholeheartedly put it down to having a good diet. Whereas my OH eats crap (MAJOR JUNK FOOD JUNKIE :lol: ) and he's ill ALL THE TIME. And he has so many allergies I lose count!

Its deffinatly something to consider, our bodies ARE able to fight illness of many many kinds if we only give it chance :D

I'm not sure how this works out for anyone else but if you look at the chart and see which catagory you mainly fall into... would you agree if you ate more foods from the acid side you were more prone to illness/fatige? Just a thought as since changing to a mainly alkaline (but not totally as you can't expect that!) diet 2 years ago I felt at least 50% better than before and also being vegetarian it helped ALOT with tiredness! :flower:

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/mushroompixie/acid_alkaline_chart.gif​
Sorry I went off on a bit of a tangent :blush: its not directly to do with vaccinating babies/children BUT it deffinatly lends weight to building their immune systems and if its decided not to vaccinate I think this would be a very very good route to take!


----------



## vikkiannsmama

*So cool Love Bunny* I agree with what your saying regarding Acid and Alkaline and even though I didnt know that this existed, its easy to identify the benefits.
I also agree with our diets playing a role in maintaining our and our childrens immunity :thumbup:


----------



## BabyHaines

This is a great thread, as DH and I are undecided about vaccinating George.
We researched a lot when I was pregnant and have to say, the levels of aluminium/mercury still contained in the jabs frightens me, and I find it bizarre that they use peanut oil as a base carrier in some vaccines when they think this causes peanut allergies?!

My HV is great and very open-minded which is refreshing. She said that roughly 1 in 100 of the parents she sees decides not to go for any jabs at all and she completely respected their decision.
She also spoke to the nurse at the surgery for us and got us some ingredients lists which I thought was kind of her.
An interesting point to note though was from a friend of mine who works at a special needs school. As George has had a bad tummy, she advised me to make sure I research all vaccinations thoroughly and maybe consider postponing/avoiding some as the early vaccines can be known to affect the bowel functions (this we cannot risk with George) and also their are several children at the school she works at that have severe learning difficulties that their parents have linked with vaccinations. One boys family sued the drug company successfully, as they were able to provide video footage of their son just days before his MMR jab, which showed such a difference :( (the company blamed an 'out of date' batch of vaccinations).


----------

